# Tekton Design Full Range Speakers



## jrosenth

During one of the numerous “what speakers should I buy” someone mentioned full range options for someone with a low powered (tube) amp. I mentioned I purchased a pair from Tekton Design and offered to do a review if there were interest. For the record, I have no affiliation with any of the manufactuers, distributors, etc. That said, here goes.

 I had wanted to build some full range speakers for a while. Once upon a time I heard the Tivoli Model 1 and simply couldn't believe how natural and coherent the sound seemed. I actually bought a Model 2 (two speakers) and set it up as a main system and was again absolutely floored by the sound stage. The problem was the Model 2 didn't really fill a room with sound and broke up when turned up.

 So began an obsessive journey into full range drive forms etc. But I never had time to build a pair of boxes. I had found a couple of references to Tekton Design (audioasylum etc.) and heard that the owner was just starting out but apparently a big wig at a major brand (Zu, I think, but don't quote me.) I saw his stuff on Ebay every now and then. $15,000 systems and some little full range bookshelfs. I emailed him through ebay and asked for something specific – a bookshelf built with a Fostex 127 with two terminals one for the filter the other straight to the driver. Also splurged a bit to get them veneered. The sister pair, without the two terminals can be found here - they do look much better in person.

 A week later they arrive. Drop dead gorgeous. They've been breaking in for a couple weeks and simply blow me away. A great driver and great construction. At a great price.

 First, a word about full rangers in general. No they are not for everybody. They tend not to have the highest treble or real lows (one could always use a musical sub.) but they do some things right – the detail and coherency simply can't be matched by any non-full ranger monitor I've ever heard. Maybe if I had heard some speakers worth more then my house, I'd think differently – but for a couple of hundred bucks these things smoke other contenders.

 First efficiency – they are ultra efficient (to get to the decibels recommended for small tube amps, you probably need the larger fostex, which are a little more efficient and give more bass – but I was really after the imaging from these 4-inchers). You could run these easily with a T-amp or super t-amp. (think Omega speakers, or maybe Cain's work here). For those looking for an ultra budget system build the boxes yourself (have them cut a a shop and simply glue them together) or have someone like Stein Audio make the boxes for you and simply insert the driver (or a notch filter if you want one). Tekton's prices vary, partially because they are on ebay. I've seen fostex 103 based systems go between $80 and $180 – larger 167 based systems between $160-$300. Having the cabinets made, you are talking a couple of hundred dollars – less if you make them yourself.

 I'm using a Sony ES changer with an optical out to a Panasonic digital receiver – all processing and amplification is done in the digital domain – speakers are on concrete speaker stands (take solid cinder blocks, paint black, and glue together with construction adhesive) and use radio shack magnet wire for speaker cables.

 A word of warning. Rumor had it that these drivers take forever to break in and that's absolutely true. 

 To filter/shape or not? The shaping network balances the sound. Still not bassy and most will require a sub. With the shaping network they are still some of the most detailed, sensitive, and nuanced drivers, I've heard. Without the shaping network, they are absolutely unbelievably. Now the digital Panasonic is detailed to begin with – so bear that in mind. Wall loading the speakers without the shaping network brings them back in line (think baffle step correction) and they still retain great imaging. Using the digital outs to the panny, one could use a digital eg (Behringer makes a unit for about $250) and do all the processing in the digital domain (only works with one input though). I haven't sprung for that and probably won't because I enjoy them as they stand (with, gasp, the bass turned up a couple of db, a nice little bump like the tivoli units or the Grado SR 60). Now a 167 based system will not have these issues, but you do loose some of the imaging. 

 I think one of the people at madisound turned me on to the Fostex 127, saying that sales of the 126 (the sister driver of the 127 geared towards horns rather than bass reflex) have exploded since word got out the the HornShoppe recently switched to it.

 Another word of warning. These do demonstrate remarkable transparency of source, wire, etc. Even placing them on concrete stands as opposed to the wood ones made an audible difference and rather large at that. And no, this isn't a deranged person's meanderings, my wife noticed and commented on it as well.

 In short, the experience is similar to putting on some good headphones after listening to speakers – all of the sudden, you can clearly hear the lyrics and details that were not apparent, or at least not clearly defined.

 A few things, worth taking away from this piece. Listen to a pair of full range speakers sometime – you may not like the sonic signature, but if you do it's a revelation. If you can't find them, listen to a tivoli, or buy a pair of fostex and slap them in a cabinet and if you don't like them sell them (you will most likely get your money out of them). If you have a t-amp, etc. and are after a cheap pair its worth looking at these (especially going from a pc with a touch of eq on the smaller ones). When Tekton opens their website, check them out as their work is reasonably priced, stunning in appearnce (at least the veneer), and designed to your particular needs. 

 The upshot? Blasphemey of all blashemies, I'm spending hardly anytime listning to cans lately.


----------

